# body size



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

My pitbull had puppies this may and to me seems like she is very slowly getting back her "old body" i want to know if that pregnancy has stunted her growth and if she'll grow to be the size and weight of other pitbulls..as for now she about a year and few months and i'm not sure if she looks like it...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I need to see a picture of her. It is very hard on younge dogs when they have puppies. Everything they need from the food they eat is given to the puppies in womb and after in nursing them. Do you have her a good supplement?


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll take a pic today..we feed her science diet and i'm thinking about starting her on nuvet as a supplement so as of now no i dont have her on any supplements..just the iams large breed dog food..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive heard mixed reviews about nuvet, i would deff take her off f science diet, theres a lot better food out there for the smae price or cheaper


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

i heard mix reviews also..however it can't hurt to try it out for a while and see if there's a difference...here are a few pictures i really suck at taking them so give me a little while and i'll try and get more of the body...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what bloodlines is she? it might be her right size! She looks good to me!


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

I dont know..the breeder was very irresponsible and i happened to be 1 of many that trusted him and he didn't get me the papers...


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

She looks like a blue pit but i just starting really learning the breeds so i could be wrong


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ouch... did you get a reciept of purchase or a contract of some sort with her?


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

dont get me wrong but why did you breed her so young?????
you should have let her finish growing.


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

she is a blue..but the papers show her pedigree and the sire and dams past achievements and i would have been able to look at them and past generations from that but the guy never answered his phone and when i went by..HE MOVED.. so i'm just out of luck...o and about the breed i made a whole thread about it..COMPLETE ACCIDENTAL DISASTER.. i let her out of my sight and in the care of my girlfriend and things just went from there..somehow her sister ended up watching it and my dog got pregnant


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She looks good to me. I think you will be ok.


----------



## galloloco (Jul 21, 2007)

when do they go into there first heat?:hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

usually 6-9 months


----------



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

no it would effect her we bred our pitt at 1 year (her first time goin into heat) cuz usually the female should be at the height she will always be. to gain her weight back give her vitamins everyday and i feed my female pedigree dry food mixed with the pedigree can food and she loves it. it will help if not i would go to a vet and ask


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

we'll i was already feeding her science diet wet/dry but i stopped that because i didn't want her to get fat because i dont run her as much as i used to...but it was the vet that told me that it would be stunted and that she would grow at a slower rate then most..but vets are humans to so i want to know if anybody else has experienced it and they turned out just fine..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pittbull~lover said:


> no it would effect her we bred our pitt at 1 year (her first time goin into heat) cuz usually the female should be at the height she will always be. to gain her weight back give her vitamins everyday and i feed my female pedigree dry food mixed with the pedigree can food and she loves it. it will help if not i would go to a vet and ask


why are you breeding so early? the first heat is WAY too early... its not about her height... its also about her developement mentally(if you breed before 2 years of age your animals personalities aren't complete and they tend to change quite a bit after 1.5 years.... DA comes out and you will find out by then if there is any HA) and internally :you can't get the propper health testing done like Pennhip or OFA on your animals before they are 1.7 years old. as well as all of the compatible blood testing and what not... also you need to have a Brucellosis test preformed on both dogs before breeding EACH time because that stuff IS passed from parents it's not just an STD You also should be doing an activity with your animals (not meaning taking them on walks) get into agility, weight pull, shows or Sch or hunting, ect.... You need to breed the best to the best to better our breed and you won't know the best from the average unless they have proven themselves by awards. Average dogs bring our breeds down because they can be a hidden cornicopia of health and temperament problems. it takes alot time,effort, and money to breed dogs right.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Neela hit the mail on the head. Why are you breeding dogs so young. This is just a puppy having puppies so of course her body is all screwed up now. A nursing female needs a lot of calories to produce milk and stay healthy and your poor pup wasn't done growing so needs even more. 

Breeding takes a ton out of the female and she was not even fully mature

You need to also feed a high quality food. Science diet stinks IMO here are some better choices

Look into
Timberwolf organics
Merick
Nature's Variety
Innova

Canidae
Wellness
Soild Gold

You can also add a tablespoon of cottage cheese and plain yogurt to help her get back on track and healthy

Please either have her spayed after she weans the liter opr at least do not breed her gain until she is proven worthy and you have researched and learned a TON MORE about the proper way to breed.

I will gladly answer any questions you may have and help you out to get her back to good health

Do you have good homes lines up for her puppies? Please make sure to fully screen and do referrence checks on all potential owners and make sure they spay neuter the pups.

Breeding is not just throwing two dogs toegther because you can. It is not something to be taken lightly with all the BSL being passed and dogs in shelters


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> She looks like a blue pit but i just starting really learning the breeds so i could be wrong


There's only one breed of APBT...blue is a color. There are different bloodlines but they're still all the same breed.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Crown Royal said:


> There's only one breed of APBT...blue is a color. There are different bloodlines but they're still all the same breed.


oh ok i feel stupid now but when you say that you mean RE or Gotti bloodlines right


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

yep that's it exactly....you can sometimes guess the bloodline by the dogs size, build or color....RE is _usually_ blue and bully and a game dog looks like the op's puppy. If you know the bloodline then most of the time you know what the dog's gonna look grown.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Crown Royal said:


> yep that's it exactly....you can sometimes guess the bloodline by the dogs size, build or color....RE is _usually_ blue and bully and a game dog looks like the op's puppy. If you know the bloodline then most of the time you know what the dog's gonna look grown.


cool thanks man for clearing that up so do yu think tha blue divas dog is RE?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Diva may have some RE in her, but she's definately no where near 100% Indi is almost 100% edge... I'll get you pictures of momma and dad

http://www.sureshockbullies.com/

go to studs and then to Prince Daz

http://islandpridebullies.com/females.htm

Her momma is the first one named Loki

you can see her sister on the Puppies page


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> cool thanks man for clearing that up so do yu think tha blue divas dog is RE?


There are many Bloodlines that produce the color blue, there are no rare colors in APBTs so the only way to know is to see the pedigree.


----------

